# 224 ستايل فوتوشوب هدية منل للكل



## faris sd4l (13 يونيو 2008)

*مرحبا اخواني*

*اليوم جايبلكم 224 ستايل فوتوشوب في منهم انا عاملهم و الباقي من تجميعي*

*الستايلات كلها هدية مني لجميع اخواني في منتديات الكنيسة العربية*

*صورة عن الستايلات*

*




*

*انشالله يكونوا عجبوكم*
*رابط التحميل المباشر من*
:download:
*هنا*

*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## faris sd4l (15 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: 224 ستايل فوتوشوب هدية منل للكل*

*وييييييييييييييييييييييييييينكم ؟؟؟؟ *​


----------



## صائدالقلوب (15 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: 224 ستايل فوتوشوب هدية منل للكل*

جاااااااااري التحميل  ونشوفها ياوردة


----------



## صائدالقلوب (15 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: 224 ستايل فوتوشوب هدية منل للكل*

كلشي مافهمت وين الاستايلات


----------



## faris sd4l (15 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: 224 ستايل فوتوشوب هدية منل للكل*

*لتنزيل من هون*
*http://aqabafriends.aq.funpic.org/faris/files/PS%20Styles.rar*​


----------



## صائدالقلوب (15 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: 224 ستايل فوتوشوب هدية منل للكل*

نفس الشي شنو هذا  فهمني  ممكن


----------



## faris sd4l (15 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: 224 ستايل فوتوشوب هدية منل للكل*

*أخوي الواضح ما بتعرف تشتغل على الفوتوشوب*
*هدول ممكن تستخدمهم مثلا اذا رسمت مربع بتغير الستايل تبعه ( يعني أولوانة و التأثيرات اللي عليه ) بكبسة وحدة فقط*

*بكرا رح انزل موضوع عن كيفية استخدام الستايلات بالفوتوشوب*​


----------



## faris sd4l (18 يونيو 2008)

*اخواني بعتذر ما حطيت اي درس عن استخدام الستايلات للان لكن رح احاول احطهم بأقرب وقت*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (19 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: 224 ستايل فوتوشوب هدية منل للكل*

*أشكـــــــــرك وجارى التحميل*
*ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## faris sd4l (19 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: 224 ستايل فوتوشوب هدية منل للكل*



ماريان بنت البابا كيرلس قال:


> *أشكـــــــــرك وجارى التحميل*
> 
> 
> *ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*​


 
*اشكرك على الرد على الموضوع ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## megaman (16 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا على الاستايلات الجميلة دى وربنا يباركك


----------



## Coptic Adel (16 سبتمبر 2008)

*ميرسي يا جميل وتم التحميل

ربنا يباركك​*


----------

